# waiving deductible for advertising credit on ROOFS



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Dougger, comparitively to "retail" roofing, there is 10x more work on the administrative side of things. Quoting jobs two ways, one for like replacement and one for all the necessary upgrades. I've seen some stuff get approved that there was no way there was any hail damage, and I have seen stuff get denied that had hail damage so severe I woulda thought for sure they'd get a whole new roof. 

Arguing with adjusters is just a colossal waste of time. I don't want to do it anymore. It's not worth my time. My time is better spent going after people who will fund the project themselves... not cheap ass home owners who couldn't afford the roof in the first place and are trying to profit from a storm "might as well get a new roof, since everyone else is and it's free." 

Then waiting to be paid. I am working on a siding job now, we finished the roof and got paid for that... now the customer is telling me he will pay me on the siding when the insurance company pays him. I told him that we discussed this and that's not the deal. I've had several potential customers hire someone else because I told them I won't wait to be paid. It's just not worth the time, I took down all my advertising in the storm affected areas. I just do not want to be involved any longer. 

The problem is, for the time I am investing upfront I could be getting MORE work for the time spent going after work that IS NOT storm related. Greedy scum bag home owners trying to get a free roof will hire a storm chaser, not me. Too much time invested, and not enough reward.

In regards to your statement about locking in fall and spring work, I'd rather do half as many jobs for 2x the profit per job then have a full schedule. For the time I spend selling one storm job, I could sell two retail jobs and make more profit per job. Storm work is frustrating, aggravating, and mind numbing. 

Plus I have decided I am absolutely and completely done with siding. I've been on the fence about this for two years now, but the siding job we are working on is our very last siding job ever. I have already turned down a few people who wanted roofs and siding, telling them I am happy to do the roof but forget the siding, only for them to hire someone else that does both roofign and siding... which reminds me why we started doing siding in the first place. 

If I see one more slick willy salesman walking door to door promising people a free roof, I swear to god I am going to start driving on the sidewalks!


----------

